# HELP? small ?worm/leach in my soil being prepared for "dirt tank"



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I have started a "dirt tank", my soil is very wet, has been sitting for a few days that way. I am trying to plant my plants, and just noticed these THINGS crawling in the soil and up the glass. They are just under 1/4", white, and move kinda like a leach or catapiller. They are not like white worms. Will these HURT my fish or be dangerous in any way? Please help, thank you.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

They may be Planaria, which are not harmful.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Almost all worms or bugs in the tank are not harmful. Fish will eat them and you would not even have known that they existed.


----------

